# Edinburgh day out....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some of us are drinking coffee ...










Some of us aren't ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Go Patrick is that carrot coffee


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats Patricks happy face after Man U were beaten by Newcstle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So we went to ( the order may be wrong ) .

The natural food shop? Two group londinium

The brew lab - slayer and k30s with hasbean blends

Macima - two group rancillio lever . Shiny shiny machines

Artisan roast - synesso and square mile ( good bacon and sausage sandwich )

Coffee project - their own roasted blend .

I then left to get back to meet mrs b , and the trek carried on. I. Have a group photo on my phone , I'll put it up later .

Lovely to meet you all , again reinforces just how nice people are on here , that they come out , meet people they don't know , and we all got on and the conversation flowed.

Thanks to the scots guys for showing us around , and being so welcoming to us from south of the border. Hopefully we can repay the kindness at another time and date next year.....


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like you guys are having a great day out up north and sampling some super coffee establishments:coffee:

.....Am well jell!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Thats Patricks happy face after Man U were beaten by Newcstle


I was trying to hide from the score Likely Lads style so I could catch up on it tonight.

Out of all the places to view, I was expecting this to be safe lol


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd just like to say that I was presently surprised by the variety of the coffee shops we visited, I think each one was unique in their own way and the coffee was different in each one, and always excellent. A big thank you to everyone for a great day


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What was the L2 like then?........same as an L1 I am guessing!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> What was the L2 like then?........same as an L1 I am guessing!


It was weird , it had like this extra lever......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> I'd just like to say that I was presently surprised by the variety of the coffee shops we visited, I think each one was unique in their own way and the coffee was different in each one, and always excellent. A big thank you to everyone for a great day


I agree, I was however slightly disappointed with the shot from the slayer, I not sure if that was down the the blend I chose ( a hasbean house blend ),a nd it not being to my palate , or whether my expectations were too high . It was expecting a really gloopy , thick , viscous shot , like I had seen of the tinterweb. It was a good shot , just not way above shots I have had , or better than I get from a two group Faema in my home town .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mate , Iv'e had 1/10 and 10/10 shots on Slayers. There are soooo many variables.

The machine is capable of many different cup profiles, its up to the operator at the end of the day!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Thats Patricks happy face after Man U were beaten by Newcstle


.....Ouch!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It was weird , it had like this extra lever......


Extra lever is just for back up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great day out in Edinburgh - the crac, the company, the shared passion for all things coffee - the time flew by. Roll on the next meet up......Newcastle??


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Great day out in Edinburgh - the crac, the company, the shared passion for all things coffee - the time flew by. Roll on the next meet up......Newcastle??


I think so Patrick, so now there have been forum events in Scotland, the eastern side and western side of the bottom end of England, one planned for the North East, seems like we need one for the North West too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Group photo Happy faces. Great day . Cheers guys !

Geordie boy - hope you got home ok , and to travel from Birmingham, what passion and commitment to meeting like minded people.

Frankil -thanks for getting me back to the station and with the other scots taking over the directions and routes, without you would have been lost .

Hope the over caffeinated Santa went well , and teaching me a little about my lost polish heritage.

Baz- what can I say , no sleep the night before ! and I hope you finished the mystery street race ok .

Norry and Robti - the gentle giants , it's was clear from every shop we went into the passion and great banter you had with the group and the people that worked there. And again thanks for the welcome and warmth , it's re affirms my faith in people meeting guys like you .

Michaelg- my fellow bedroom axe hero ! Keep playing and get gigging man!

Mr and Mrs Systemic - as always great banter and conversation , wouldn't be the same without you ( Patrick there was only one of us called Martin there ...







)

To coffee forums thanks for the drinks !

Always welcome in Lancaster guys

Cheers


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

It was a pleasure meeting all of you. You are a lovely bunch of coffee freaks







Hope to see you soon. and Santa last night was just a little bit overexcited Ho ho ho


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Geordie boy - hope you got home ok , and to travel from Birmingham, what passion and commitment to meeting like minded people.


Got delayed on the way back. You were lucky to get off at Lancaster, train driver went AWOL at Preston!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

frankil said:


> It was a pleasure meeting all of you. You are a lovely bunch of coffee freaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frankil, you really were a top bloke yesterday, putting up with all my travel and phone problems


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Frankil, you really were a top bloke yesterday, putting up with all my travel and phone problems


I'm happy I could help. Glad to hear that you got home ok. Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Patrick there was only one of us called Martin there ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there weren't - there were at least four


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks to everyone ,pity it didnt last longer but it was a great day.

Will definitely make the effort down to Newcastle and hopefully a Lancaster/Northwest also.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Did anyone brave that scary ride in the end!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-25379221


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I think with the amount of coffee I had then I wouldn't have noticed the bottom falling off the seat.

As a result of the day out, has anyone listed a pro and con list of the shops visited and coffee taken?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

To be honest I thought they were all superb as all had fantastic coffee from different roasters. I wouldn't want to come up with a con for any of them as they all deserve to be visited*. Edinburgh is a very lucky place. If you're after a brew, I think brewlab was the only one really advertising them as everyone seemed to have espresso drinks everywhere else.

What's the thoughts from everyone else?

Patrick might be ale to comment on which had the best soft drinks









* I'm not trying to be corny. If I didn't like a place then I would recommend the other places to go to


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> To be honest I thought they were all superb as all had fantastic coffee from different roasters. I wouldn't want to come up with a con for any of them as they all deserve to be visited*. Edinburgh is a very lucky place


It is indeed. I sampled 13 different establishments when there earlier in the year and only had one undrinkable coffee beverage.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> It is indeed. I sampled 13 different establishments when there earlier in the year and only had one undrinkable coffee beverage.


I hope that wasn't in one day! we we're wired off just 5 lol


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> I hope that wasn't in one day! we we're wired off just 5 lol


Nah over the course of a couple of months, didn't get past the city centre though. My favs were Brew Lab, stag at the Duvcot Gallery, Artisan Roast, and Wellington's.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Patrick might be ale to comment on which had the best soft drinks


Artisan's orange, carrot and ginger juice concoction was outstanding - took the edge off all the caffeine.

Agree a out Brew Lab - went back on the following day and tried a Chemex and V60. Expertly prepared and bang on with the tasting notes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did either of you have the espresso in brew lab though, it was just disappointing for me. As I said before perhaps I expected too much though.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I remember having a taste of yours but for me it had that richness in the blend that I don't go for in espresso. For me I'd have liked it better with milk


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I think that they cant tick the boxes for everyone and all served nice coffee.

To get a true representation I'd have to drink an espresso,long black then flat white in succession and judge them individually.

What I did appreciate was the conversation with the Barista on the L2.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

this is what i get for not hanging around here so much, id have been glad to meet up and show you a few of the more obscure hidden coffee shops









P.s. its "Machina" with the two level rancilio. Very new shop and a lovely wee place.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bignorry said:


> I think that they cant tick the boxes for everyone and all served nice coffee.
> 
> To get a true representation I'd have to drink an espresso,long black then flat white in succession and judge them individually.
> 
> What I did appreciate was the conversation with the Barista on the L2.


Yeah agree,one shot doesn't tell you a lot . Imagine if we had , had that array of drinks in each cafe.....


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm back in Edinburgh for Christmas. May try some of the places you guys tried. For me, Brew Lab is unbeatable. I've said it before, but it's up there with the best in London. And if you're a geek it's great; last time I spent a while chatting to them about using different types of water, and how the Edinburgh water had to be hardened slightly for the best brew.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah good times

View attachment 5397


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think we should return to Edinburgh again later this year.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Or earlier again this year springtime ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

robti said:


> Or earlier again this year springtime ?


Great idea Robti - up for that.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I also like the earlier visit idea


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic coffee shops and we didn't even visit them all!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's about time you all came to the Northwest 1st, we just need to find somewhere with coffee shops worth visiting not too far apart.


----------

